# Leash problems and a prong collar



## respondent50 (Sep 5, 2009)

Overview. Four year old rescue GSD. Great dog, very smart. I've been able to teach him everything with the exception of leash walk. We live in Vegas. He's has, for the past three years, been walked/driven a short distance to the desert and let off his leash. He's always pulled on the leash, but I put up with it because it was only about a 1/2 mile. The return trip was easy because he was tired out from chasing lizards and rabbits. He's very good off leash. Never goes more than 50 yards from us, watches us dutifully and returns when called.

What's changed. *Rattle snakes.* They're really out in force this year and I know if he finds one he'll be in trouble. (He went face to face with a coyote last month - peaceful resolution) As such I've been trying without success to leash train him. (He'll need to stay on the leash until it gets colder consistently around here) I've tried the turnaround when he pulls, the act like a tree, and the use of treats. NOTHING WORKS and believe me I've tried. My wife can't even walk him anymore as he's become too strong. So.....I'm looking for someone to tell me it's okay to use a prong collar without the feeling of guilt for my next training method. 

Love my dog. Hate to walk him. Need some help. Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a prong collar on my dogs. I prefer them over a regular choke chain any day. They look like midevil torture devices but when used properly cause minimal discomfort during a correction, which is nothing compared to a snake bite, rabies form a coyote or the stitches from the fight.

Please make sure to have it properly fitted by a professional, not the check out girl at Petsmart, and maybe take an obedience class to help with healing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how about getting a trainer and then a prong if necessary


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I was looking at a prong - ended up with an Easy Walk Harness which works GREAT.

Check this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1221539


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I use a prong on Beau because he is eighty Muscular pounds. He can take me with him if he wants to chase something and not on a prong. Lainey has the Easy Walk harness which I love.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Prong is fine for this kind of situation - they are a good and safe way to ensure control. 

There are many options for your if you are only looking for a short-term control solution - worth checking into other people's reccomendations, and see what your dog accepts and responds to the best. Though I only have personal experience with the prong collar (I swear by them - for SOME situations), I know that many people are very happy with the results they get with harnesses and head-collars.

Another thing that might work for you is a flexi-type leash. I have found that when I adopted my rescue she pulled my arms off leash walking, but was very good on a flexi leash. Seems that a little bit more freedom the longer leashes offer is enough to satisfy some dogs. Same thing with a puppy I had - loved to pull on the six foot leash, but did very well at staying withing the range the flexi offered and respected the "end" of the leash. 

I always use the "Flexi" brand leashes, made in Germany. They are of very good quality and put up with a lot of abuse. Haven't tried any of the other brands - I worry that they may not stand up to the wear and tear a large strong dog could put them through.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you buy a flexi leash please make sure to buy the appropriate size! I did my capstone project on a leash that had failed due to being undersized and the dog darting after a rabbit. It's amazing the flying pieces didn't blind someone.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Quote:it's okay to use a prong collar without the feeling of guilt for my next training method.


Yes! 

IMHO, it's far better than tug o' war.

Both my dogs are walked on prong collars and you only have to watch their joy when they hear me jingle the collar to know it's not a torture device.

You want to fit it properly and use it correctly.

http://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm

now learn to give a quick correction and let dog have slack right after. The idea is for your dog to feel the tiny (hate to say it this way, but think of Mom correcting puppy behavior) 'bite' when he/she forges ahead.

Never should they just pull along on it -- they will try that if you don't use the little correction instead.

I use a quick correction and say 'by me,' and go on.

So I have two GSDs (85lb & 75lb) walking peacefully close to me on loose lead,,

The other method I've seen accustom a dog to the prong - and it works - is to properly fit the collar and then start out but turn frequently giving a little correction at each about face. They learn quickly to watch your feet and stay by your side.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with using the pronged collar on any dog.I use it on both dogs,65lbs and 33lbs.The little one will literally choke herself if being walked without one.The other option is the Halti collar.
I don't like the Flexi leads unless you have total control over the dog and you are out in the open.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGboth dogs,65lbs and 33lbs.The little one will literally choke herself if being walked without one....
> I don't like the Flexi leads unless you have total control over the dog and you are out in the open.


Me too! Sierra is 42 lbs and will go to the end of the choke collar until she is gagging and wheezing. She will NOT stop. I put a prong on her. She jumped in the air like a ballerina on crack for two minutes then settled right down. She will still pull on the prong and pinch herself but she isn't doing the damage to her trachea that she does with the choke.

As far as Flexi leads I've seen alot of ppl with small dogs that seem to think they are the best thing since Wonder Bread. Right until their dog goes under my German Shepherd, who looks at me like Mom!! Get this thing away from me!!!, while the owner is panicking. Duhhhh...get your dog under control!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieGboth dogs,65lbs and 33lbs.The little one will literally choke herself if being walked without one....
> ...


Yes I forgot to add that too.My 2 go nuts when they see the Pronged collar or the Electric collars.I must be doing something right or they wouldn't bounce around like Jumping beans when these devices come out.
I'm finding that with Athena's training.I have to make sure that I am on top of my game when out with her because the ppl with dogs on them don't seem to care so we tend to get up on ppl/dogs quicker.Also my neighbor drives me nuts with her dogs.We had ppl glaring at us walking a few weeks ago because she couldn't control the dog and he was all over the road.I on the other hand had Lexi under control by my side when a car was coming.I was so embarrassed walking with her.


----------



## respondent50 (Sep 5, 2009)

UPDATE: Wow! I took your advice, and with the help of a trainer, had him fitted for a prong collar. Night and day difference. He's taken to it very well. I couldn't be happier. 

Thanks for everyone's help and response. I think we'll actually enjoy our walks again.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's like power steering, innit?


----------



## Sammy J. (Sep 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: respondent50UPDATE: Wow! I took your advice, and with the help of a trainer, had him fitted for a prong collar. Night and day difference. He's taken to it very well. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help and response. I think we'll actually enjoy our walks again.


Guess I'm behind again!
Our trainer required us to bring a prong collar to training!

Now a simple quick snap brings Bonnie back into line, and she never, never pulls!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

the prong can be a "hard sell" to folks but if you think of the design and how it applies even pressure it is much better than a choke chain (with the key word being choke.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just remember that your dog is not truly trained just because you are using a prong. It is a training tool and your dog will get smart to it so you need to work with a regular leash too.


----------



## Ken P (Oct 20, 2009)

I tried using the normal collar with Max, but had to use the prong collar for the same reason. He only reacted to other animals squires, cats, dogs and the flock of turkeys. With the prong collar he will walk now with a loose leash and by my side (heel) until I release him. He is on a 4 foot leash. I use a 30' leash when we are training in the yard (sit, stay, come) but not with a prong collar. 

Oh yea, when it's time for a walk and he sees the collar & leash I get the circle dance, then I have him sit put the collar on, walk up to the door & have him sit / stay then I exit first he follows on OK. When I return from the walk it's the same sit / stay I go in turn around & tell him OK & invite him into the house. 

I also give him a lot of praise when he is doing the right thing and it does not matter where we are or what we are doing. I've noticed what I expect from him is becoming automatic.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW, one can get the 26' Flexi for up to 110 lb dogs from Amazon.com for only about $23 plus shipping if you are not an Amazon Prime customer (its free if you are a member!)

Very handy but not very good for controling a big dog if he is unruly or pully.


BTW2- prong collars are VERY useful for big strong dogs and are actually much easier on the dog compared to a regular slip collar. Try one on your own arm/wrist to see the difference.


----------

